# Lock editing capabilities for MS Word document



## kintot (Dec 7, 2007)

I am making a catalogue in MS Word which I will be sending to different clients.
How do i save it in such a way that the recepients will only be able to read and not alter the document?

Any input would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

What version of MS Word do you have? If it is 2003 you will go to "Tools">>"Protect Document" from the menu bar.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Or maybe convert it to PDF. There are a number of free programs to do that.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

That is true as well.  If you do convert it to a pdf I would want you to verify everything converted over well.


----------

